# Help - Fiat fluids



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just discovered a very low level of engine coolant. I'm guessing the one on the right of the 2 bottles is the correct fluid?

I DO remember it's a b****r to get at. Just want to ensure I'm not putting the wrong stuff in (the book mentions PARAFLU but I think that was impossible to get.

Edit - sorry forgot to add pics. Also, in Fluids and Lubricants the manual mentions Selenia WR Forward, not PARAFLU.....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Adding a 2nd post so it's more likely to be seen (I think).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Too complicated for me Jean. It's water or nothing for me.

ay.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

In the engine?!? 

I drove over to euro car parts n got the OK to put it in. Just managed to get the funnel in place - it really is awkward - and it came down whole water. So I'm sheltering in the van till it goes off.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> In the engine?!?


Yes, it's a coolant.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I never knew that. Well, obviously, I know water is a coolant but I assumed it would be bad for the engine.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess manufacturers put in all sorts of additives that are an aid to cooling, anti corrosion and nice smells but basically it's mostly water.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I guess manufacturers put in all sorts of additives that are an aid to cooling, anti corrosion and nice smells but basically it's mostly water.
> 
> Ray.


Not any more Ray, modern engines and the materials they are built with need an awful lot more than plain water and of course don't forget even old engines need anti freeze added at the correct ratio.
Do a little research on the subject, you'll be surprised.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, I guess so John. Antifreeze aside I'm sure many so called additives are to make manufacturers money. Washer water, etc. 
So how much of the 'coolant' is not water?
Cummins has a special expensive coolant to supposedly stop the liners from vibrating? 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm always a little sceptical about "New and Improved" modern things.
The Victorians built towers and bridges that have lasted 150+ years. Some modern high tech and stress tested designed buildings and bridges have been known to fall down.

Although I do accept the modern ICE is vastly superior to the old engines of 70 years ago. Mainly down to precision engineering. 

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I'm always a little sceptical about "New and Improved" modern things.
> The Victorians built towers and bridges that have lasted 150+ years. Some modern high tech and stress tested designed buildings and bridges have been known to fall down.
> 
> Although I do accept the modern ICE is vastly superior to the old engines of 70 years ago. Mainly down to precision engineering.
> ...


Yep you're correct but precision engineering mean different materials are used with very different tolerances which then need better lubrication and cooling.


----------

